# Dan Henderson announces title fight against Jake Shields on CBS in April 2010



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

> Former dual Pride FC middleweight and welterweight champion, Dan Henderson, will indeed make his Strikeforce debut a meaningful one, taking on current 185-pound champion Jake Shields in April 2010.
> 
> Henderson announced today on ESPNs "MMA Live" that he will battle the Cesar Gracie-trained fighter as previously speculated when he recently signed a four-fight, 16-month contract with the San Jose, Calif.,-based promotion.
> 
> ...


SOURCE - http://www.mmamania.com/2010/1/14/1251725/dan-henderson-announces-title

Excellent. Hendo gets another belt


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Best matchup SF could make up :thumbsup:

And yes Hendo will take his belt for sure!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Best matchup SF could make up :thumbsup:
> 
> And yes Hendo will take his belt for sure!


Hendo just has to be very careful on the ground with Shields. Jake has an incredible ground game and I think he has the ability to catch Hendo in a submission.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Great matchup.
Prediction: Hendo via "Bisping sleeper".


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Jake wont even get it to the ground the only way it goes down there is if Dan wants it there imo


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

This fight will go to the ground, when Shields hits it with his face on the way down.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> This fight will go to the ground, when Shields hits it with his face on the way down.


haha, win!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Great fight, although Hendo getting a title shot straight away is a little disrespectful to others in the division. Not that he doesn't deserve it, he certainly does, but still, thought they would given him another contender first before getting Shields. That said; Hendo by TKO.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I think Jake is going to shock alot of people here and win this fight.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

yes yes... oh god yes


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I think Jake is going to shock alot of people here and win this fight.


I disagree sir, to submit Hendo, Shields will have to wear him out first, he won't be able to dry hump him for 5 rounds like he did against Miller, or get a sub on his first attempt like he did against Lawler. 

That being said a fight is a fight and Dan could leave something hanging out he shouldn't, Shields has excellent jitz, and i give him all the credit in the world for that, it's his abismal striking and lack of power that i think will be his undoing here.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Hendo just has to be very careful on the ground with Shields. Jake has an incredible ground game and I think he has the ability to catch Hendo in a submission.


Yup thats always dangerous against a BJJ Artist like Shields. But thats the only thing Hendo needs to watch out for, but i really doupt that Shields will be able to take him down :dunno:

I think the fight will only go to the ground when Hendo rocks him and goes after him after that. But I hope Shields will prove me wrong^^



_RIVAL_ said:


> I think Jake is going to shock alot of people here and win this fight.


haha, I like it how you hold the rod for Jake!


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Hendo by TKO, even if Shields gets him down, Dan will be able to get back up or at least wrestle him a while before g'n'p.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Henderson will lose this one only if he shows up in a terrible shape with some injury or some other personal problem. If not, then he must win.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Palhares BJJ > Shields, plane and simple Dan has fougt much more dangerous submission guys than Jake Shields and while Shields has strong wrestling its not Hendo good, I think Dan will keep it standing and knock Jake's big head into the 5th row. WAR HENDO!!!!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Palhares BJJ > Shields, plane and simple Dan has fougt much more dangerous submission guys than Jake Shields and while Shields has strong wrestling its not Hendo good, I think Dan will keep it standing and knock Jake's big head into the 5th row. WAR HENDO!!!!


Yeah! I kinda think something along those lines also. And its not like Dan hasnt been practicing sub defense for the last decade.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

2 hits one when hendo hits jake and one when jake hits the ground


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

xeberus said:


> yes yes... oh god yes


Haha, I just watched office space earlier today. 

I think Dan deserves the title shot right away, because I think he should have been getting the 185 title shot again in the UFC.

WAR HENDO!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Title Shot*

Yeah he should've gotten that title shot with Silva right away!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Same card as Fedor vs Werdum (4/17 on CBS) right? This fight being for the title and such a good one seems like it'll put Fedor out of the main event. Unless they did something off the wall.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Title Bout*

They should make the Fedor versus Werdum match an Interim Title match!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Screw an interim title for Strikeforces HW division, strip Ubereem and move on already its been 2 years its embarrassing that they still recognize him as champ.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Strip*

Well they could do that to!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Shields getting put to sleep for the 1st time in his career. 

Horrible match-up for him. 



dudeabides said:


> *Same card as Fedor vs Werdum (4/17 on CBS) right?* This fight being for the title and such a good one seems like it'll put Fedor out of the main event. Unless they did something off the wall.


Yup, the April card :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Put to sleep*

Yeah he probably will get knocked out, hehehe!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Screw an interim title for Strikeforces HW division, strip Ubereem and move on already its been 2 years its embarrassing that they still recognize him as champ.


I agree. I don't know why they work around Overeem so much. It would make everything easier if the champ was around to fight and Fedor is sitting waiting as well. I doubt a lot of the HW fighters are happy sitting in an organization where there is a roadblock to the title because of someone not wanting to defend their title! STRIP HIM ALREADY!!!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I just want everyone to do me a favor here.

After Jake beats Dan don't go around saying that Dan Henderson is "aging" or "over the hill".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Aging*

I wouldn't do that anyways, its not like he is a Mark Coleman or Chuck Liddell. He is alot more like his former teammate Randy than he is those other two guys. He is still fighting and he is still winning, so thats sign he isn't done yet!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I just want everyone to do me a favor here.
> 
> After Jake beats Dan don't go around saying that Dan Henderson is "aging" or "over the hill".


Well, he IS aging, but he is not over the hill yet.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think RIVAL could find it for me, but I was reading an article that explained that Shields gets hit an average of like once per round? Or around 2.5x per fight.


And the few times he gets touched it's usually by a very technical fast striker like Daley, NOT by some slow brawler like Hendo.


Hendo will be controlled on the ground in this fight too, make no mistake. On the mats Shields is leagues above Henderson.


If Dan is smart he'll clinch Shields hard against the cage, get some tough shots in then back off and repeat.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*When Jake Wins*

I don't think that is going to happen anyways!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Same card as Fedor vs Werdum (4/17 on CBS) right? This fight being for the title and such a good one seems like it'll put Fedor out of the main event. Unless they did something off the wall.


 ill bet they make Fedor the Main Event.... hell they made Cung Le the main event over a title fight and with the Overeem situations its obv they dont respect their own belts, i wonder how they think others will??


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I think RIVAL could find it for me, but I was reading an article that explained that Shields gets hit an average of like once per round? Or around 2.5x per fight.
> 
> 
> And the few times he gets touched it's usually by a very technical fast striker like Daley, NOT by some slow brawler like Hendo.
> ...




I can find it, I'll look around.

Here's the thing with Hendo. He's strong. But he's not super fast.

Shields is strong as well, but he's the most technical ground fighter in Strikeforce MW division right now.

This is a classic matchup of technique against power. 

Hendo doesn't want to clinch with Shields. His best bet is to stick, move, and back off. Watch out for the shoot.

His Greco Roman will be a death trap with Shields who has to be the most underrated fighter in MMA right now.

Clinch with Jake and he'll roll you, or just jump guard like he did with Lawler.

Try to GNP him and watch what happens.

Hendo is going to need to stay at arms reach with Jake Shields if he's going to win this fight.

The problem is, he's not fast enough to do that.

I'm picking Jake by submission. Armbar.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I can find it, I'll look around.
> 
> Here's the thing with Hendo. He's strong. But he's not super fast.
> 
> ...


I definitely think that people doubt Shields way to much. I think that he has a much better chance than most people are giving him. It would not surprise me if he won to be honest.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

alizio said:


> ill bet they make Fedor the Main Event.... hell they made Cung Le the main event over a title fight and with the Overeem situations its obv they dont respect their own belts, i wonder how they think others will??


hey Chung Le is always a Main Event calibre liz 

I don't think that a titel fight always needs to be a main event. Chung Le's fight was probably the best example for it.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I definitely think that people doubt Shields way to much. I think that he has a much better chance than most people are giving him. It would not surprise me if he won to be honest.


I would be stunned if Shields won. I think he is over rated, he hasn't beaten any top 10 guys in forever (no way in hell is Lawler a top 10 guy). Now he's facing a guy who I think is bigger and stronger than him who can decide where the fight goes. I don't think Shield's will be able to get Hendo down or at least not keep him there long enough to sub him. 

If he does beat Hendo I won't say Hendo is over the hill, I will freely admit Shields is a lot better than I thought. I don't expect to have to eat that crow.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Drogo said:


> I would be stunned if Shields won. I think he is over rated, he hasn't beaten any top 10 guys in forever (no way in hell is Lawler a top 10 guy). Now he's facing a guy who I think is bigger and stronger than him who can decide where the fight goes. I don't think Shield's will be able to get Hendo down or at least not keep him there long enough to sub him.
> 
> If he does beat Hendo I won't say Hendo is over the hill, I will freely admit Shields is a lot better than I thought. I don't expect to have to eat that crow.


I actually think that Shields is under rated to be honest. I am not saying that I think he will win for sure, I just think that people aren't giving him credit for anything. I think he is more dangerous than everyone thinks.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Drogo said:


> I would be stunned if Shields won.


Jakes ability to finish a fight in a split second is outstanding, so don't be too stunned if it does happen.

He's proven himself time and time again.



Drogo said:


> I think he is over rated, he hasn't beaten any top 10 guys in forever (no way in hell is Lawler a top 10 guy).


Top 10? The same people made a P4P top ten list at the begining of January...

No Gegard Mousasi, Shinya Aoki, Eddie Alvarez, Dan Henderson, or Jake Shields...

But.....the list did have... Brian Bowles, John Fitch, and Thago Alves.

Those lists are merley a collective opinion of mma speculators. Not a fact. lol @ Brian Bowles especially.

If it's any consolation, Robbie Lawler was ranked by the same people top 5 MW in the world 12 months ago when he was holding the title for EliteXC, even went as high as #3. He was never defeated since than. First person he lost to was Jake Shields.





Drogo said:


> Now he's facing a guy who I think is bigger and stronger than him who can decide where the fight goes.


Bigger and stronger vs faster and craftier with a more refined technique....Dan Henderson is almost taylor made for Jake. 




Drogo said:


> I don't think Shield's will be able to get Hendo down or at least not keep him there long enough to sub him.


If Hendo clinches Jake is gonna roll him. 

When Dan swings Jake is gonna shoot. 

If Jake clinches he's gonna jump guard

There is no speculation what either of these fighters are going to do here.

Think about it....Dan Henderson is a great fighter. But Jake Shields is a smart fighter, he doesn't circle in to hooks like Mike Bisbing. And he's not going to spend half the fight testing his standup trying to get lucky like Rousimar Palhares.

Dan is tough, but he's almost dumb enough to try to GNP Jake... if he does, you better bet the farm that Shields is gonna take Dans shoulder home. 



Drogo said:


> If he does beat Hendo I won't say Hendo is over the hill, I will freely admit Shields is a lot better than I thought. I don't expect to have to eat that crow.


Better than you thought? How can you doubt a guy who has...

Defeated Yushin Okami
Defeated Robbie Lawler
Defeated Paul Daley
Defeated Hayato Sakurai
Defeated Carlos Condit
Defeated Jason Miller

Hell even Nick Thompson,Toby Imada, and Dave Menne have been beaten by Shields....

He's been taking out dangerous up and comers and crafty veterans for over a decade now. And he's still young.


Bottom line is anyone saying "0mFG!! Hendo by dEstrucTioN"!! Really have no clue how crafty and dangerous Shields is. I wouldn't count him out against anyone in MMA.

He will make you make a mistake. He uses wrestling to get you to grapple.....and than while you grapple him, he uses BJJ to catch you slippin...and finish you.

This fight is gonna be very interesting IMO but I'm pulling for Shields to finish by submission.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

limba said:


> Great matchup.
> Prediction: Hendo via "Bisping sleeper".


This has potential to be a very boring wrestling/MMA match. 

Hopefully we get to see Hendo KO Shields.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bisping Sleeper*

I don't think Shields is going to make the mistake that Bisping made, he is going to try and grapple with Henderson. But Henderson has the striking advantage, so I think Henderson is good there.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Better than you thought? How can you doubt a guy who has...
> 
> Defeated Yushin Okami
> Defeated Robbie Lawler
> ...


Okami and Condit were 3 years ago and I thought Okami won that fight. Lawler couldn't be more tailor made for Shields and no rational person could consider him a top 10 fighter when you look at the quality of opponent he has faced over the last couple years. How can you think he is so good when he hasn't beaten a top tier guy yet? 

Dan Severn is 13-2 in his last 15 fights, by your logic he must be one of the top HW's. He isn't because he isn't fighting top guys. With Shields the situation isn't that extreme, he isn't fighting nobodies and I'm not saying Shields is a can but you aren't a top 10 guy unless you beat some top 10 guys. He hasn't done that for 3 years.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pioneers*

Dan Severn is one of those guys who just wants to fight, even at the ripe old athletic age of 50. Same with Shamrock and Abbott, they are still fighting though they loose most of their fights, Severn being the exception.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I like Shields. But it would still be interesting to see the fight IF it ended up being the one in which he was submitted for the first time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Submitted*

I don't think he is going to get submitted, he is going to get knocked out!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I like Shields. But it would still be interesting to see the fight IF it ended up being the one in which he was submitted for the first time.


Henderson has almost no submissions in his arsenal... I don't think he's going to come anywhere near submitting Shields. Shields has probably top 3-5 wrestling/BJJ mix in MMA.


Shields barely gets hit, he's extremely fast and he's Maia-esque in his guard and the way he maneuvers on the ground.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Henderson has almost no submissions in his arsenal... I don't think he's going to come anywhere near submitting Shields. Shields has probably top 3-5 wrestling/BJJ mix in MMA.
> 
> 
> Shields barely gets hit, he's extremely fast and he's Maia-esque in his guard and the way he maneuvers on the ground.


Did I just discover someone else who shares my respect for Shields?

I would like to add that Rival was kind enough to school me on the talent that is Shields about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Henderson has almost no submissions in his arsenal... I don't think he's going to come anywhere near submitting Shields. Shields has probably top 3-5 wrestling/BJJ mix in MMA.
> 
> 
> *Shields barely gets hit,* he's extremely fast and he's Maia-esque in his guard and the way he maneuvers on the ground.


Source?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Did I just discover someone else who shares my respect for Shields?




Go find RIVAL, he's Shields #1 fan. :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Go find RIVAL, he's Shields #1 fan. :thumbsup:


I know, that's why I edited my post.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey it looks like Dan got that title shot he was looking for. This should be an interesting fight though. I don't know a whole lot about Sheilds but Dan's a beast. I was wondering who he was going to fight after I seen him on the Strikeforce show in December. When is this fight supposed to happen?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Source?


Stats from the Shields-Lawler and Shields-Mayhem bouts don't exactly jive with 'barely getting hit'... unless "barely" = 50% 

http://www.compustrike.com/stats_files/strikeforce_6_6/Lawler-Shields.HTM

http://compustrike.com/stats_files/strikeforce_11_7/Shields-Miller.HTM


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

ya know i think it might go to the mat and i believe it is even possible that Shields takes Hendo down, but in no way do I believe that Shields will submit Hendo, I just cant see that no matter how good Shields game is. Hendo takes this one via decision.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Go Hendo...!*

...Too Cool...:thumbsup: I have a feeling we will be seeing Dan with a belt around his waist once more. Well deserved it would be. I'm curious to see how Jake will deal with Hendo's aggression. I bet Jake is like "Uh Oh". Styles make fights and Shields is tailormade for Henderson. Dan has never been knocked out and Hendo is a tough cookie to submit. That's really all Shields can hope for is a submission. Dan has Jake owned in every department except Jiu Jitsu. Hendo has some serious momentum coming off that savage KO of Bisping...

*WAR HENDO!*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Submissions*

Yeah he only got submitted by Big Nog because he was bigger than Dan and Silva just caught him several times and sunk in the choke! Dan has this one in the bag!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

No more emoticons next to the labels. You said you'd cut it out, like, two days ago.

It's distracting. Please stop it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

My bad, I relapsed!


----------

